# Overpacked humidor, bead placement



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

Any suggestions on whether my packing job seems likely to harm my cigars? I'm concerned mainly with the amount of cigars and the placement of the humidifier (in the center, surrounded by tubos so naked cigars don't touch it).

The overpacking is a result of a sudden influx of countefeit but seemingly smokable cigars. Those are going in my coolidor (which was nearly empty anyway) and for safety, I'm moving as many as I can into the desktop humdior (50ct, so of course it's packed at around 25). The amount of beads is a response to a dry environment (the round humidifer on the top needed to be filled every other day, other Canadians will sympathize).


----------



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a bit of an optical illusion going on. The cigars go up to level with the sides, but they're not pushed right up against the back so it looks like they don't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that's a lot of beads in a small humidor i don't even use that much Kitty Litter in a 500 count footlocker.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Gosh.... I'm no expert.... and hopefully you will hear from some of the resident experts.... but I think that puck could humidify your entire box there.... you should check the math that Heartfelt has on their website of amount of beads needed, etc. That could solve your space and placement problem.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If you do not have it bookmarked, here is the link for the calculator

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Too many beads for that humidor... Use that precious real estate for more cigars...


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

webarnes said:


> The amount of beads is a response to a dry environment (the round humidifer on the top needed to be filled every other day, other Canadians will sympathize).


as I'm reading back over this.... maybe you have a seal problem if you feel like you needed to add that many beads because you're seeing rh drop.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Kindanutz said:


> Too many beads for that humidor... Use that precious real estate for more cigars...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Judging by the amount of beads you 'need' and the pictures it looks like you have a loose seal.


----------

